# PCA 2022



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

Time is coming closer and closer to PCA 2022! Eager to see old friends and the ability to make new ones!

Anyone planning to attend PCA this year?

Remember the COLOR matches will be held the Monday prior to regular judging.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Looking forward to pictures. I am on the other side of the pond and can't participate


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

farleysd said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Time is coming closer and closer to PCA 2022! Eager to see old friends and the ability to make new ones!
> 
> ...


Yes!! I am attending! I hope to see Skye from Stone Run kennels, I think she will be there...


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Jkpoodle said:


> Yes!! I am attending! I hope to see Skye from Stone Run kennels, I think she will be there...


I believe Skye might be retired. Also Paul and Crystal will not be showing this year, Crystal's mother is judging


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Aha, I guess I was looking at old posts.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Do you know who won best of breed? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Best of breeding went to Latta with a Dawin boy.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

farleysd said:


> Best of breeding went to Latta with a Dawin boy.


I thought it looked like Santiago was awarded Best Stud Dog - if I read the marked catalogue correctly. That gave me a big smile 🥳!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Jkpoodle said:


> Do you have a picture?


I searched for a while for you, and finally found a photo on Facebook (I am not, never was, and shall not be a member, but links do come up in searches 😊). If you go to facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2706826927029639&id=217846154927742 . If I've typed that correctly, you may land at Groom Your Own Poodle and a March 6, 2020 post showing a photo of Dawin All the Buzz.

Sorry if the link is off; searched on the computer but replying on my phone.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Which of your gorgeous dogs are you showing? Santiago or a new face?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry, since I have returned from PCA things have been very busy catching up on all the mundane chores that build up when you are away from home for a week.

PCA was very exciting for me this year. I was able to catch up with my Canadian friends that I have not been able to spend time with since the pandemic as well as some very nice placements at the show.

To start off with, was the Apricot Red Poodle Club match. A girl that I bred was Best Puppy in match, while her litter mate (Grant) was Best Adult, Best Bred By and Best in Match at only 5 months old! He was best adult at 5 months old because I entered him in Bred-By and bred-by is an adult class. 

On wednesday both puppies were entered in the 4 - 6 months class at PCA. Stella went BOV while Grant went BOS! 
Thursday was bitch day, a puppy that was bred by my friend Stacey using Santiago as stud told 2nd in the 9-12 month old puppy class and my girl Thyme took 4th. Stacey's girl is an apricot and Thyme is red.
Friday, John showed our red girl Ruby as a special and Alan Waterman showed Santiago. I believe Santiago was the only of color to make the cut.
Friday we also showed Santiago, Ruby, and Stacey's girl for stud dog class and was awarded best stud dog. PCA was very exciting

Other exciting news: Thyme was shown in California two weeks prior to PCA where she went breed over specials and 2 group ones! Judges were Dennis McCoy and Randy Garren. To my knowledge Thyme is the first Red standard to receive a group one, or at least the only red puppy to receive group ones!

Sorry for then insufferable bragging, I am truly honored to have done so well.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Brag away, well deserved. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a whole lot of goodness and joy, and thank you so much for sharing 🙏🌼! To hear such results especially in a color is very exciting. Congratulations!

Thyme acquitted herself so very well out here 🥰🤩😊. How I wish I could have been there to see. Now I'm off to MB-F and Bradshaw to "stalk" which shows they were (only for fun!!).


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Congratulations!! That is awesome to get so many wins! You must be so proud!!!🐩


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations on all your successes! Obviously you know how to do it!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations! Your poodles are so beautiful.


----------

